
Ask HN: Are you subscribed to any newsletters–and do you actually read them? - grgwlff
I feel like there&#x27;s been a resurgence in email newsletters, and I&#x27;m curious to whether there are any popular newsletters you all are subscribed to.<p>Whatever it is, there&#x27;s not much room for curation on newsletters and there are too many publishers to dig through.<p>So I thought we could all post newsletters we&#x27;re reading on here! Also, if you&#x27;re not subscribed to any newsletters, why not? Do you get news&#x2F;info elsewhere beyond HN?
======
arkitaip
* "Alertbox" by NN Group: probably the world's most important usability/user experience resource [0]

* Indie Hackers: uplifting by and for real indie (biz) devs [1]

* WTFJHT: a saner approach to keeping tabs on the Trump administration [2]

[0]
[http://www.nngroup.com/articles/subscribe/](http://www.nngroup.com/articles/subscribe/)

[1] [https://www.indiehackers.com](https://www.indiehackers.com)

[2]
[http://www.whatthefuckjusthappenedtoday.com/](http://www.whatthefuckjusthappenedtoday.com/)

